# Collecting unemployment while on seasonal contract



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello ,not shure where or who to ask but can I collect unemployment when my summer job is over ? ,It's seasonal snow removal contract with owner of property It will be in 5 installment payments each month and it's 1099 , so since I will get a check once a month when I call to certify do I report for one week earnings and for the rest 3 weeks 0 income ? Please advice


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Interesting question. I would ask IDES


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not "shure".


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

R1lukasz;2037873 said:


> Hello ,not shure where or who to ask but can I collect unemployment when my summer job is over ? ,It's seasonal snow removal contract with owner of property It will be in 5 installment payments each month and it's 1099 , so since I will get a check once a month when I call to certify do I report for one week earnings and for the rest 3 weeks 0 income ? Please advice


It's called double dipping or fraud....

So you have income from your " legitimate" snow plowing business
Thus a 1099, the tax man will figure it out.
Then you will have to repay the unemployment $$$ you received.

Why doesn't your business pay you every 2 weeks?

Ps did you get fired laid off,
Ladif off with a recall notice?

Naw, your still working at your own job....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What you need to do is,have the property owner make a donation in the amount of your contract to you alderman, then he passes it along to you minus a donation fee back to him,and he lists it under misc. campaign supplies


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A couple questions first,
You still have the same account you did last year, if so great.
The company you work for in the summer is different and that's who you are collecting unemployment from? 
You don't have a company name or DBA that the snow removal check is written to, its going directly to you? If so it might benefit you to have a DBA or corporation made up, have the snow removal check written to the company and you could pay some bills (phone, truck ins, truck payment, gas, as much as you can) from that account. I think you still have to take a payroll check from that but it can be minimal.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The real question is why should you? Can you not find something else to do? You know snow is seasonal and so is grass and many other things. Planning is your friend. So far I have not worked in Oct for any $$ don't need to and don't plan on it.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Im seasonal worker from may till december after that company I work puts me on unemployment till another summer season starts . So I was just asking if I can collect since I will be doing snow . I will be getting checks as bda


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

R1lukasz;2038155 said:


> Im seasonal worker from may till december after that company I work puts me on unemployment till another summer season starts . So I was just asking if I can collect since I will be doing snow . I will be getting checks as bda


No One puts you on unemployment.
They lay you off.
You sigen up for it.
Sure go sige up.....
Answer all questions truthfully.

you have a job you are earring a living why do the tax payers ( we all subsidize unemployment)
Have to support you?

You do business as....
You file a 1099
That is taxable income,
Income...
Sure go file, and declare all moneys earned in each week,
Becuse the business declared all expenses.....

Next, call your accountant and a lawyer, becuse your going to be audited.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Here is a idea.
Go find more work?

Why not?

Go make a living.
Make something of yourself...

Why be a leach, when you cam be a fish in the pond?
Isn't it the to grow up , move out of the basement?
all jmo......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

R1lukasz;2037873 said:


> Hello ,not shure where or who to ask but can I collect unemployment when my summer job is over ? ,It's seasonal snow removal contract with owner of property It will be in 5 installment payments each month and it's 1099 , so since I will get a check once a month when I call to certify do I report for one week earnings and for the rest 3 weeks 0 income ? Please advice


What was your Unemployment Offices answer....?
Don't take the advice/ judgement of strangers....ask the right people.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And the guys advice above is no different...just another " stranger"
You see, the kid,,,, asked strangers.

I have collected unemployment,
I know the ropes.
Union,
Call back notice, etc etc....
And as somene who has layed off & fired people...
I have never put someone on uneloyment, nether has any other employer.
It's a choice, you make.

Bottom line, go get more work, go make a living....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sure this rant will get me time in the dog house.

But how can any business owner be sympathetic to the op?
Yet he got laid off from his seasonal job,
Doenst sound like its the first time.
His employment status is a choice.



Gee I'd like to do as littel as I can so I can leach off of my employer and
Tax payer.
While running a business.


Buck up.
Go to work.
Grow your business, work, full your plate.
Contribute.

what happens when your old and mom and pops die?
And they evict you from the basement.
Will unemployment be enough?


Really dude, you have a business and you want unemployment too?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sure the rest of the country felt the same way when you were on unemployment...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SnoFarmer, you have helped me in the past on here and I'm sure in the future, so I don't want to start any s**t with you. With that said, every business pays unemployment regardless of who claims or who doesn't. If he can do it and needs it, and OP, ask your unemployment guy FIRST, I don't see why not claim. 

Now depending on your contract amount, there may be no reason to claim. Unemployment is put in place to help you pay bills, not just free $$$. I've had years that I wish I could claim unemployment. I remember about 5 years ago we got a total of 4"! I went out one time.

If you NEED it, ask someone who is paid to know the answer, not plowsite.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mr.Markus;2038191 said:


> I'm sure the rest of the country felt the same way when you were on unemployment...


Yea, it was strange, we were afscme, yet our employer was trying union busting
During contract negations.
Laid us off, called in scabs.

Stood on a picket line.
Took part on the negation team.

Yea,

The op has a job,
A job, I mean a business in a industry as we know , if you show just a littel hussel,
It will , can offer a living,
Now is the time for him to be out gathering customers, not filling out applications for work,He has that.
It's growing his business.

The op just needs a kick in the xyz..

a Q. When does the entitlement stop?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JMHConstruction, were good,
Give your $.02

Yea, sometimes it could be the only option for most.
But, come on,
In have a contract for $x but it only pays latter in the year, soooo,in the mean time I'll collect uniemployment.

Doesn't that sound? Strange to you?
I use to have to Waite 90 days from the month in did the work to when I got paid.
I guess I shuld have filed.:waving:

And, this is just a littel debating,


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2037874 said:


> Interesting question. I would ask IDES


See above ^^^^


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think you can college unemployment if you have a DBA. Technically you own a business, so unless you close the business each week, then restart, have contracts resigned (since they would be void each time you close) you have a job. Thats what Ive always gone by, I have my own DBA, i don't currently use it, but its a company, I own, whether its making money or not.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have to report any income, if the state finds you cheated, fines, penalties, maybe the word, audit. Is it really worth it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You can't claim UC benefits as a business owner. If you try you may get away with it for a spell but you will be caught and you will be made to repay any benefits you have received


----------



## jasonmorini47966682 (3 d ago)

SnoFarmer said:


> No One puts you on unemployment. They lay you off. You sigen up for it. Sure go sige up..... Answer all questions truthfully. you have a job you are earring a living why do the tax payers ( we all subsidize unemployment) Have to support you? You do business as.... You file a 1099 That is taxable income, Income... Sure go file, and declare all moneys earned in each week, Becuse the business declared all expenses..... Next, call your accountant and a lawyer, becuse your going to be audited.


 You pay into unemployment while you are working so you are paying your own unemployment


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I don’t think that guy snofarmer is around anymore. This is an old thread. @Hydromaster may be able to chime in?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Don’t believe a word that sF has to say he’s lo-co


jasonmorini47966682 said:


> You pay into unemployment while you are working so you are paying your own unemployment


As a business owner I’ve never paid into unemployment for myself.

The amount that an employer shells out for unemployment for their employees will depend on the sum of his payroll, his track record in keeping employees and the rates that are specific to his state.

Most employers are legally responsible to pay premiums into the trust fund on the first $7000 paid to each employee in the calendar year.

In order to fund unemployment compensation benefit programs, employers are subject to federal and state unemployment taxes.

The Federal Unemployment Tax Act (FUTA) imposes a payroll tax on employers

then SUTA
but it’s for state unemployment. The State Unemployment Tax Act (SUTA) tax is a type of payroll tax that states require.

Now, onto the question you’ve all been waiting for: Do workers pay into unemployment? The answer: Sometimes.
employees in the following states must have state unemployment tax withheld from their wages:


Alaska
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
In the above states, both employees and employers must pay into state unemployment.

Although some employees contribute to state unemployment, the employers still have to do the heavy lifting when it comes to deducting and remitting the tax. Employees are not responsible for remitting the tax to the state. Paying the employee portion of SUI to the state is the employer’s responsibility.


















Do Employees Pay Into Unemployment? | FUTA & SUTA Tax


As an employer, you have to pay unemployment taxes, like SUTA tax. But, do employees pay into unemployment?




www.patriotsoftware.com


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with hydromaster...













That Snofarmer was Loco....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

One thing my account warned (yelled) at me about. I was starting to have some income selling some things in march and I didn’t take any payroll. He said if you have income someone must be working to sell something and the government wants there payroll income tax. It’s just a big red flag.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Don’t believe a word that sF has to say he’s lo-co
> 
> 
> As a business owner I’ve never paid into unemployment for myself.
> ...


The managing member of a corporation, or LLC can pay unemployment tax on themselves in Wisconsin.
Collecting it is another issue.
I'm not sure anymore, but I thought if they collect unemployment, it is at a reduced rate. The rules changed somewhere around 2015.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> I agree with hydromaster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100% with this!

That SF was a crazy old basscard!!!!

Straight loco!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Agree 100% with this!
> 
> That SF was a crazy old basscard!!!!
> 
> Straight loco!


Never would have put either description and his name in the same sentence....
Pretty pleasant guy to hang out with....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Never would have put either description and his name in the same sentence....
> Pretty pleasant guy to hang out with....


Wait, which guy? @SnoFarmer or @Hydromaster? Have you met both of them?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jasonmorini47966682 said:


> You pay into unemployment while you are working so you are paying your own unemployment


Gotta say, calling someone names with 13k posts in your very first post is a bold move and a great way to win friends. You must be a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Gotta say, calling someone names with 13k posts in your very first post is a bold move and a great way to win friends. You must be a lot of fun at parties.


It's almost like someone has had runins with that Sno guy and reregistered...


----------

